# Scarborough (Brisbane)Sunday Morning 27 June 2006



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Again... not set in stone (would'nt want to be anyway)..Basic plan to be on the water a bit after sunrise. Car park being the one near the Scarborough hotel.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------

